# Cooper to coach at Prairie View A&M



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like some of our board members here had the scoop on this story!

The deal is not finalized, but the University's administration is talking about it in public.

Contrats to Coach Cooper


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Told ya. :wink:


I can't wait! :banana: I'm gonna go to like every game.


----------

